# Bachmann turnout question



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all. I've got 2 bachmann turnouts and I was just going to use them as siding so I can "park" extra locos while I'm running on the mainline. I was reading on the Bachmann forums that their turnouts are power routing, which I took to mean that I could park locos on the sidings and they won't power up while I'm running the mainline but this isn't the case when I try it out.Any help for this novice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If your track is DC, not DCC, you will need to set up "blocks". You will need to install plastic rail joiners right after the turnout on the side tracks and run a separate, switchable power lead to it.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Southern, yes it's DC. I guess I'll have to research how to do that.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

All you need to do is isolate both ends of the siding you want to de-power (one rail works fine so long as it's isolated at both ends), then run a separate power lead to that siding via a switch to turn it on/off.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks sstlaure. I've got a bunch of Atlas switches I picked up at an auction I could use. So I would solder a wire to the rail after I put on the plastic joiners then run that wire to the switch then to the accessory input on the back of my dc pack? Sorry I'm an idiot when it comes to this.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Route the outputs of your powerpack to a couple of screws installed into the benchwork, then run individual leads +/- to 2 separate switches, then run the outputs of those switches to your independent blocks.

You can run as many leads out of the screws into the switches that you need - they are simply providing inputs to switches and the voltage for all circuits will be controlled by the one powerpack. The switches will determine which blocks get power.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

turducken34 said:


> Thanks Southern, yes it's DC. I guess I'll have to research how to do that.


Atlas offers a tutorial book on how to do this and just about every other DC operation. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-12-The-Complete-Atlas-Wiring-Book-p/atl-bk12.htm Though you have Bachmann turnouts, the basic DC wiring is the same. 

This book is extremely easy to understand as everything is shown step by step with photos and easy to understand diagrams. A lot of people think that DC is very complicated. It's really not. 

Routerman


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks jzrouterman, I'm heading to the city this weekend, so maybe I can find the book at one of the hobby shops or possibly at the B&N store.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

turducken34 said:


> Thanks jzrouterman, I'm heading to the city this weekend, so maybe I can find the book at one of the hobby shops or possibly at the B&N store.


You're welcome. Most hobbyshops carry it, as it's a very common "how to" maunual. Let us know how you make out.

Routerman


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Are your Bachmann turnouts manual or remote operated?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

John, Bachmann's turnouts are remote and can be manually swicthed. They do need minor adjustments to work better.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Tyco Man,

I did not know that, thanks. I got a bunch of N scale Bachmann turnouts in an Ebay lot I won. I was thinking of using them to build a yard with. All my other turnouts are Atlas, and I noticed the bachmann turnouts are slightly diferent.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tyco Man,
What modifications do you recommend for the Bachman turnouts? I had a 4-8-4 steam loco that derailed over them every time on the front trucks. My diesels do just fine with them.I was going to switch to Atlas track but had already invested in enough of the Bachman that I figured being my first layout, I'd stick with what I've got. Thanks.


----------

